# Cat 6



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I found this



> Are the connectors for category 5e and category 6 different? Why are they more expensive?
> 
> Although category 6 and category 5e connectors may look alike, category 6 connectors have much better transmission performance. For example, at 100 MHz, NEXT of a category 5e connector is 43 decibels (dB), while NEXT of a category 6 connector is 54 dB. This means that a cat6 connector couples about 1/12 of the power that a cat5e connector couples from one pair to another pair. Conversely, one can say that a category 6 connector is 12 times less “noisy” compared to a category 5e connector. This vast improvement in performance was achieved with new technology, new processes, better materials and significant R&D resources, leading to higher costs for manufacturers.


http://www.broadbandutopia.com/caandcaco.html


Personlly I think CAT 6 is still overkill in most applications but I know some swear it is needed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Bob that answer my question. I have only run cat 6 once for a customer who insisted on it. He will terminate it so it is a non issue for me. My supply company asked so thanks again.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

cat5 and cat 6 terminals are slightly different due to the size of the wire you can use,
cat6 cabling has slightly larger conductors.
you can use cat6 terminals on cat5 cable but you may not get a good contact when you crimp them.
some cat6 wire may not even go into the tubes without stripping them first


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

cat5 ends, will fail a cat6 certification.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

The cat6 I've used won't even fit in a cat5 end.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> The cat6 I've used won't even fit in a cat5 end.


thats why i said the size is different.
i work in a factory and you should see some of the botched work ive had to correct.
and you'd probably have gotten an interesting language lesson to boot:laughing:


----------

